# Here's a humble Huffy Cactus Flower...



## new2olbikes (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm still stumblin here... so no low hits allowed. I drive a s chool bus part time and had taken the kids to field trip theatre up _ Naudth Juhryzee. _After finding a place to park, I wandered around and found a Junquetique shop, looked aorund and there were some....you guessed it...bicyles, this was my "find" ... maybe mid- 70's, I have only given it a bath, so it's still as found. OK, hit me with your best shot!!


----------



## Jamhud (Dec 14, 2018)

That is a great bike. And if you are getting into these to take them apart & overhaul the dry old grease that is inside, even a better bike.
That rear fender mount is different. 

Did the bike ride home on the bus?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2018)

You're still stumblin and I'm really dazed trying to figure out what cactus wore those flowers with little vines and leaves. And I live in the desert!

Cute little bike.


----------



## new2olbikes (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank you for your interest, I was not able to create a multi quote,(my bad) so I C&P  your input.

_Reply from JamHud: _That is a great bike. And if you are getting into these to take them apart & overhaul the dry old grease that is inside, even a better bike.
That rear fender mount is different. 

Did the bike ride home on the bus?  _Yes it did, I had a "light load" only 20 kids & 3 teachers, it fit nicely on one of the 3-seaters w/ seat belts. Everyone thought it was cool._
_
Reply from GTs58: _You're still stumblin and I'm really dazed trying to figure out what cactus wore those flowers with little vines and leaves. And I live in the desert!

Cute little bike. .... .
_Here's a Juhryzee Cactus Flower.._


----------



## Reesatheresa (Dec 16, 2018)

I have a soft spot for these bikes. My first banana seat was a Huffy "Country Sunshine ". I believe they still made them into the early 80's as well. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2018)

Close but no cigar.


----------

